# Moving Cable Wireless Router Around the House



## BeiGaLeh (Aug 12, 2006)

Hey
I've been playing some 1st person shooter games online lately, and have been experiencing periodic and consistent lag. There's constant, annoying lag and every 20 seconds the connection freezes for about 3-4 seconds. I've tried pinging to my wireless router, which is a floor away from me, on the other side of the house in the garage, and every about 20 seconds, there's a 2000ms ping. I want to move the router and modem to my room, where there's a cable connection in the wall, but I don't know how hard this is going to be. Can I just plug it in, and it'll work? My dad has no problem with the router moving there, but he doesn't wanna waste too much time on it. The main question is whether I can just plug it in and it'll magically work, or if there's anything else I should do.
Router Model - WGR614 v6
http://www.netgear.com/Products/RoutersandGateways/GWirelessRouters/WGR614.aspx
Thank you!


----------



## hwm54112 (Oct 10, 2005)

You can move it and if it doesn't work, move it back with no loss. The only problem you may run into at the new location is a loss of signal strength due to additional splitters or bad wire but you won't know until you move it. Just make sure the modem is powered up for one minute before plugging in the router


----------



## BeiGaLeh (Aug 12, 2006)

okay thanks!ray:


----------

